# ORIF of a clavicle nonunion



## tsagememortho (May 7, 2015)

Can someone please tell me: ORIF of a clavicle nonunion. Is that the same as doing an ORIF of a fresh fracture?

What would be the best way to code?

Thank you!


----------



## jjhamer1 (May 7, 2015)

No...cannot code for "fresh fracture"

 23929 (unlisted) - Repair of nonunion w/o graft 
23485 - Osteotomy, clavicle, with or without internal fixation; with bone graft for nonunion or malunion


----------



## tsagememortho (May 7, 2015)

Thank you!


----------

